# Fall with Ritz and Sadie in Michigan...



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, it's been a while since I've checked in! Vet school is going great, and I'm adjusting nicely. Kristin is in New York so I've got both the kids, and what post would be complete without some pictures?

Ritz, Sadie, and Dad enjoying their first Michigan fall. Enjoy!












































































































.


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

WOW!! You ought to submit those pics to a magazine. They are so crisp and clear. Absolutely beautiful. Beautiful chi!!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Nate ,good to see you and the kids again,iam sure you are missed very much on here...nice to hear that things are going good for you.......awesome pictures as always.....check in more often futurevet  :wave:


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh it looks so beautiful there. I wish that it felt like fall here in Texas. It is still in the high 80's here. Where did you get that hoodie that Sadie has on. It is great.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

We got the hoodie at *www.AngelRagz.com*  The feather outfit in the siggy is from that website too! They have a bunch of cute stuff...check it out!!

Sadie and Ritz both model for Angel Ragz too! :wave:


(edited to get the url to come out)


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

OMG I love it!!! They look like such supermodels...LOL

I cannot get over how FAB that camera is...simply AMAZING pictures...the way they capture every detail...you literally can reach out and hug the babies


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

Those pictures are amazing!!!! Your pups are so beautiful! 8)


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Beautiful Pictures! :shock: 

What kind of camera do you use??


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Wow...beautiful pups and stunning photos!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

i'm so jealous of ur picture taking skills..lol


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

I love the pictures and babies, and I second the asking what type of camera are you using?

Jennie cocoa to lil hershey nut and cocoa


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Fantastic


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

tik0z said:


> i'm so jealous of ur picture taking skills..lol


me too! xxx


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

hey nate! glad to see you posting pics! and it's especially nice to see the kids together  happy to hear school is going well for you. take care :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> Beautiful Pictures! :shock:
> 
> What kind of camera do you use??


Half the pictures were taken with Nikon D70 / 12-24DX lens and the other half with the Nikon D2H / 70-200VR lens.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh Nate, it's so good to see you post again. Those are all awesome pics. How I've missed Ritz and Sadie (Kristen posts pics of Sadie now and then but it's great to see the two of them). Ritz looks like he's adapting to the cold, macho guy that he is. :lol: Lily was quite shocked at his full frontal nudity shot but I noticed she didn't avert her eyes either. :shock: 

Sadie has never looked prettier - that pink hoodie suits her coloring perfectly, along with that gorgeous collar.

Thanks for taking the time to post. I can only imagine how busy you've been. Big hugs to Sadie and Ritz. :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Absolutely stunning :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Glad you posted them :lol:


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

It is really nice to see Ritz and Sadie together :love6: again and I'm glad you all are adjusting so well--Pics are Marvelous,as usual (have you ever taken a bad one?)---------Can't wait to see Ritz in the ***snow***


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Very nice to hear from you guys again =)

These are the kinds of animals I've been working with the for the last 2 months. Not exactly chihuahuas, but fun nonetheless!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

:headbang: :hello1: :headbang: :hello1: 

Wow! Awesome and inspiring pictures! Makes me want to go out and enjoy the scenery. If only Tucker would be still long enough for me to even TRY to get pics like that. Fantastic.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

great pics !! oops just realized you answered that lol great pics !


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Nate the pics are wonderful. If your talent of animal husbandry is anything like your photography, then you will do well. I just love looking at all of your pics. They are terrific!!! Thanks for sharing with us, and best of luck in school. I will be starting my doctoral program in January, not looking forward to hitting the books so soon. :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I am hoping my clinical/medical skills are better than my photography...otherwise I have my professional aspirations all backwards!

-Nate


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Stunning, absolutely stunning!! Your pictures never cease to amaze me, seriously. Everytime I look at them I am in awe.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love those pictures... Looks like fall here in Oregon when it decides to be fall.... The trees are still real green here.... The leaves haven't even started to fall yet...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

It hasn't started where I'm at either. :x I really love Fall.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Great clear pictures. Look like a pros!!! Your furbabies look awesome against the fall leaves!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Lovely to see some of your fabulous pics again! Good luck with your studies! :wave:


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

Absolutley stunning photos as always!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh thank you Nate, I have sure missed pics of Ritz, it's so good to know you are doing well. Come to think of it we aren't seeing too many piccys of Sadie either. Lovely photos as always.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

S :shock:T :shock:U :shock:N :shock:N :shock:I :shock:N :shock:G :shock:



Everytime ................;

kisses nat


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Beautiful pictures! Good to see Ritz again. I wish I could take photos as beautifully as you do. Have fun with the farm animals!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

:shock: Wow. you should be a proffesional photographer! :shock: 
Amazing piccies, the dogs are beautiful and I really love the colours of the autumn leaves.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

It's great to see Sadie and Ritz together again...and as always, your pic's are magnificent.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Nate :wave: 

Fabulous photos, as usual!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Nate I swear I could look at the pics you post all day long! I just love them. Sadie and Ritz look just adorable as usual 

I don't know if anyone realized this...but Sadie is modeling the jacket she's wearing in thier sig on that website. I totally never noticed that lol.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

thanks again! =) 

The clothes are also now available on:

www.callingalldogs.com 

who is a Pampered Puppy sponsor. Check it out!


----------

